# How would 93 Dorian have placed this year?



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

How do you reckon Dorian at his peak would have done this year? Gotta be top 2 right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Pics..


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dan said:


> Pics..


You must know how he looked that year...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Obviously not.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

yh come on get some pics up of how he looked in 93 and some of jay and a couple of guys from this year and then we can look and compare


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Pic of the left dont do justice to the bloke


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

ronnie is defo better IMPO out of them 2 pics but dorian is lookin good non the less!


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I found this one Dorian before Mr O 1993, looks like he's in Brum






Here is Mr Cutler Mr O 2009 16 years later in the sport.






I know that its a subjective sport, but I think that Dorian has a more complete physique.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Very very close but i would still say ronnie tbh


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Ronnie no question.

Although the pictures aren't to scale.


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

A comparison with Culter and others would be fairer than Ronnie. Nobody ever looks like Ronnie.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Agree with GHS comment, Ronnie closer in the pic than Dorian. But obviously has him on mass.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> Very very close but i would still say ronnie tbh





GHS said:


> Ronnie no question.
> 
> Although the pictures aren't to scale.


Ronnie didn't even fcuking compete!!!!

No idea why that guy's posting pictures of fcuking Ronnie or why people are discussing him; I was comparing Dorian to Jay. Ronnie defo trumps Doz but Jay's not really a step up from Ronnie so I was wondering how Doz would compare. Also, even if Jay beats him I'd say Dorian gets at least 2nd; just shows how much he raised the bar in 93...























































Then some of the top placers from this year...


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dwaine Chambers said:


> A comparison with Culter and others would be fairer than Ronnie. Nobody ever looks like Ronnie.


Yeah, plus he didn't compete this year


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm no bodybuilder, not got any intentions to live or look like one really, although i do have a fair interest in it and seeing Jay Cutler in this years Olympia is the first time i've ever thought "fvcking wow" when i've seen a bodybuilder on stage.

Everything looked quality, massive size, good tan, good posing (all imo), he just looked amazing. Never seen better.

Dorian looks good too, just a bit freaky, not as aesthetically pleasing at Cutler.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

coldo said:


> I'm no bodybuilder, not got any intentions to live or look like one really, although i do have a fair interest in it and seeing Jay Cutler in this years Olympia is the first time i've ever thought "fvcking wow" when i've seen a bodybuilder on stage.
> 
> Everything looked quality, massive size, good tan, good posing (all imo), he just looked amazing. Never seen better.
> 
> Dorian looks good too, just a bit freaky, not as aesthetically pleasing at Cutler.


TBF mate, "aesthetically pleasing" is not any way to describe either of them; they won because they were huge and freaky


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

any pics of ruhl this year


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Kezz said:


> any pics of ruhl this year


Yeah, just check muscletime, md and rxmuscle


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

I think Cutler was a little more aesthetically pleasing then previous years, but still he won because hes so ****ing large


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think Dorians conditioning was one of the factors as to why he was so successful....not just his mass....


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I think Dorians conditioning was one of the factors as to why he was so successful....not just his mass....


Absolutely, his conditioning was probably superior to all the top 6, which is another reason why he'd have probably done well in the show. It's gonna be a while until someone changes the face of bbing like Dorian did.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

I remember this year well,it was shocking when he walked out onstage,the changes he made from the year before were mindblowing.

http://www.muscle-tube.com/play.php?id=255


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I think Dorians conditioning was one of the factors as to why he was so successful....not just his mass....


totally agree as doz had that granite hardness wich made his skin look transparent almost and tbh i havent seen it matched

still cant beat the black and white pics of Doz though (not olympia pics but love them all the same) :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

not the olympia pics but they do him justice i rekon


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

freaky is the word


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

i think top ten but not top 5


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> i think top ten but not top 5


you having a laugh??? :lol:


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

no

i dont think he would be above

victor

kai

jay

dexter

branch

just my opinion tho mate.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> no
> 
> i dont think he would be above
> 
> ...


It's a fair opinion mate, but you've got to look at the fact that his condition was better than all those listed, his back development was as good as Jay's and Kai's...obviously we'll never know, but judging from all the pics and vids I've seen I'd say he'd have been up there this year. Could well be wrong tho


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

weeman said:


> I remember this year well,it was shocking when he walked out onstage,the changes he made from the year before were mindblowing.
> 
> http://www.muscle-tube.com/play.php?id=255


How much of that 92-93 transformation do you think was down to his HIT training with Mr Mentzer

???


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Dorian....top 5 without a doubt.

Huge,dry as a bone !!!

Set the standard.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> How much of that 92-93 transformation do you think was down to his HIT training with Mr Mentzer
> 
> ???


Is that only when he started it? According to Dorian the main reason why he was so big was because in 92 he'd been ready 4 weeks out and had kept dieting to try and come in sharper and sharper, resulting in him losing around 8lbs of muscle. The next off season he built a solid 10 or so lbs of muscle, then when he dieting he stopped when he was lean enough this time and retained the muscle he dieted off the previous year, resulting in over 15lbs of lean tissue.

There was probably a combo of factors at work but that was his explanation


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> Dorian....top 5 without a doubt.
> 
> Huge,dry as a bone !!!
> 
> Set the standard.


dorian set a standard and ronnie set a standard, they are both when at their best untouchable:cool:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Is that only when he started it? According to Dorian the main reason why he was so big was because in 92 he'd been ready 4 weeks out and had kept dieting to try and come in sharper and sharper, resulting in him losing around 8lbs of muscle. The next off season he built a solid 10 or so lbs of muscle, then when he dieting he stopped when he was lean enough this time and retained the muscle he dieted off the previous year, resulting in over 15lbs of lean tissue.
> 
> There was probably a combo of factors at work but that was his explanation





> http://www.dorianyates.net/dorian/site/showthread.php?t=600</a>" data-cite="http://www.dorianyates.net/dorian/site/showthread.php?t=600">The intensity/volume equation was clarifying itself as a constant: the more intensely he trained, the stronger he grew, and the less volume was required. Not until 1992 did Dorian feel that his process had reached the sweet spot of simplicity, where he could apply the "one all-out set" principle in its quintessence to a consistent, seven-day regimen


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

if dorian was competing now he would have raised the bar even further because the overall standard is even higher ,

Thats the mind set he had who knows what physiqe he would have brought to the table


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Wouldnt beat ronnie in his prime but would have placed 2nd to dexter and this yearwon it


----------



## Mr. Shoulders (Aug 3, 2009)

Dorian kicked the door open for the "more mass" physiques...The sport owes a lot to Mr. Yates and IMO he will always be in a class by himself....


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

None of them since have achieved Yates grainy condition, I know Coleman is ripped but looks bloated/smooth in comparison. Coleman was on the up but was nowhere when competing against yates. The photoshoot of Yates that has now become famous imo has never been equalled let alone bettered by anyone since. If he had competed now he would have raised the bar (as has been said) you'd have seen a bigger yates with that grainy condition he would have been unbeatable imo. I think Zack Khan already looks better than Coleman personally, lovely thin waist compared to Colemans pregnant mess, beautiful lines and possibly the greatest arms in BBing.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

The only thing i'll say about Yates is pics dont do him any justice, i seen him fears ago when he won the english grand prix, i could'nt believe how much better than everyone else he was, Levrone, Dillet etc but when i seen the report in a mag later he did'nt look any better than them. Pics aint in 3D


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> i think top ten but not top 5


Haha, my intestines just spilled out! :laugh:

When i think of a bodybuilder i think of Dorian... Hes a bodybuilders bodybuilder, as hardcore as you can get.

Look at Dorians face when he competed, he knew he had won without even getting a single comparison and his competitors knew it...

In his prime not one muscle group was weak because he hammered the **** out of himself!!!

I saw him guest pose in 1992 near where i live just after his first big 'O' win, made me want to take up knitting instead :confused1:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dav1 said:


> None of them since have achieved Yates grainy condition, I know Coleman is ripped but looks bloated/smooth in comparison. Coleman was on the up but was nowhere when competing against yates. The photoshoot of Yates that has now become famous imo has never been equalled let alone bettered by anyone since. If he had competed now he would have raised the bar (as has been said) you'd have seen a bigger yates with that grainy condition he would have been unbeatable imo. I think Zack Khan already looks better than Coleman personally, lovely thin waist compared to Colemans pregnant mess, beautiful lines and possibly the greatest arms in BBing.


I think it's very premature to be comparing Zack to Ronnie. You're right that Ronnie hasn't equalled Dorian's grainy condition (he has been just as lean, if not leaner, but not as dry I guess), but Ronnie was much more developed than Dorian in certain areas (which you'd expect with the evolution of a sport). Let's be clear though, Zack is nowhere near Ronnie Coleman yet so let's not even get it twisted! He's come into one show in condition so far and has just turned pro; Ronnie on the other hand was Mr Olympia 8x, was always in amazing condition and IMO has a physique which is yet to be paralleled.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

BBing is about what you see in front of you, I prefer Zack's physique over Colemans so its a personal opinion as to where I am coming from. Coleman has a better back and denser chest - areas where Zack can improve. But otherwise I think Zack is there. If he can keep/improve on condition and improve his back then he will present a complete package. His lines/symmetry/asthetics are far superior to Colemans, but then I also thought that at his peak Flex looked better than coleman. If its just mass then Zack is a little taller than Coleman, and Coleman outweighs Zack by what 20 or so lbs (of which 10+ lbs would be around his ludicrously bloated midsection). Zack is not so far off Coleman for mass looks better imo in many poses and has something Coleman didn't have (not at his heavier weight anyway) and that is a huge physique that looks pleasing to the eye with great lines all imo of course.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Dorian had mass with class, bone dry thick full rock hard muscles in better proportion, ronnie is/was a freak but i still go with Dorian for his overall condition.

ps i went a little off track there...lol out of Jay and Dorian i would go for Dorian, Jay looks soft compared to Dorian.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

its hard to say but IMO he would have been up in the top placings for sure. this year the judges highly rewarded those with good mass and good condition, dorian had excellent mass and condition so he would have scored highly i would imagine...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Dorian would have placed 5th.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

I think based on where Branch placed this year alonside Jay, Dorian would be fighting for top honours IMO. Imagine if Dorian never sustained the injuries he did, he probably could of went on and battled it out with Ronnie


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Technology will effect these photo comparisons IMO

Photographers, Photoshop and lightning would be more evident in recent photos

So it would never be a fair comparison, Dorian on paper and IMO is the better BodyBuilder


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

What do people think are the determining factors in the huge growth over the years mass wise?

More knowledge, Better nutrition, Better gear available?

Human evolution? :lol:


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitly Dorian on grounds of conditioning. You just dont see that sort of bone dry look these days.

I also agree that if Dorian was competing now a days he would have raised the bar even further as bodybuilding has evolved.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

H22civic said:


> Definitly Dorian on grounds of conditioning. *You just dont see that sort of bone dry look these days.*
> 
> I also agree that if Dorian was competing now a days he would have raised the bar even further as bodybuilding has evolved.


branch warren ?


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> branch warren ?


Still not quite as good as Dorian in my opinion although awesomely shredded this year!


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> What do people think are the determining factors in the huge growth over the years mass wise?
> 
> More knowledge, Better nutrition, Better gear available?
> 
> Human evolution? :lol:


imo i would say it has to be the gear is better i was training hard in the early 90's and with some very big guys one of which was a pro and till this day nothing has changed other than the gear nutrition was the same knowledhe and training was also the same so has to be better gear and of course better knowledge of gear

eg what was pct back in the early 90's late 80's no one was really doing what we now call a proper pct


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Robw said:


> imo i would say it has to be the gear is better i was training hard in the early 90's and with some very big guys one of which was a pro and till this day nothing has changed other than the gear nutrition was the same knowledhe and training was also the same so has to be better gear and of course better knowledge of gear
> 
> eg what was pct back in the early 90's late 80's no one was really doing what we now call a proper pct


No offence mate,you can keep on telling yourself that but its simply not true imo.

Genetics,consistency and work ethic are the driving forces,also the way nutrition is being used to build physiques now is not the same,many things have changed,nothing spectacularly so but all of it together is enough to make a big enough change.

And apart from that,the pro physiques nowadays arent all THAT different to the pro physiques you see in the 90's.

People WANT to believe its down to some magical method of gear or some mystical way of using peptides and other wonderful drugs instead of accepting reality.

As i always say,dont judge others by your own shortcomings


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

weeman said:


> No offence mate,you can keep on telling yourself that but its simply not true imo.
> 
> Genetics,consistency and work ethic are the driving forces,also the way nutrition is being used to build physiques now is not the same,many things have changed,nothing spectacularly so but all of it together is enough to make a big enough change.
> 
> ...


No offence taken mate im sure on subjects like this you have a greater knowledge than myself mine is purely based on my own observation over a lot of years training in various gyms up and down the country it just seems that the basic building blocks of nutrition have stayed the same as has the training


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

1993 dorian would have won it this year (or placed a very close second to jay).

Now here is another way of looking at it:

How would a peak wheeler or levrone done this year?

Dorian beat those guys at their peaks (maybe not levrone, as levrone peaked at 2002 against ronnie and lost, although that was a controversial decission). He beat a peak flex wheeler.

Just my opinion but dorian at his best would have won it this year.

Jay is the only guy who would have given dorian a run for his money, and id give 1993 version of dorian the slight edge over this version of cutler.

However I think jay of 2001 would offer a slightly better package than dorian did and would place 2001 version of cutler above 1993 version of dorian.

One thing is for sure...peak ronnie coleman beats them all.


----------



## Bucknut (May 20, 2009)

It's all down to personal opinion and personal favoritism plays a big part IMHO.

I think Cutler has a terrible physique, in fact I think all mass monsters look terrible but it must be said that Yates' conditioning in 93 did seem better than most top pros seem to achieve now.

Yates has said so on tape that he thinks todays top guys seem to have an unwritten agreement that conditioning suffers at the expense of size.

I think it's highly possible Yates would've been in the running for top spot this year with his '93 version.!!


----------

